# Peanut's annual BBQ - Springfield MO



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

The date has been set for my annual 2010 BBQ/Prop build... April 10. There will be good food.. good friends and maybe even some sort of prop made. Feel free to contact me with any questions!


----------

